# What about the fishing on the north end?



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

It seems that when I read about catching whites and stripers it is always mid to south end of lake. Aren't there any fish on the north end?
I live on the water in Onalaska and launch at the KOA (when I get to go) all I hear about is catfish up here. I will admit I'm new to the area and not a good fisherman, but I would like to catch some whites and stripers.
Can anyone let me know what the deal is?
I do plan to go out with a guide very soon to learn what I can.

Thanks


----------



## jacen (Mar 29, 2012)

That is still considered to be mid lake you just come under bridge and look for river bends and humps your not very far from dove island were this time of year they catch a lot there


----------



## catchafish (Mar 23, 2014)

I have fished with guides in the past who catch whites year round in the river. They are just not on this site or not as open to give reports and advice as the guides on the south end. You will be hard pressed to find guides on any lake as helpful as some of the guides on the south end of Lake Livingston and that is why they get some of my cash a couple of times a year. It is well worth it.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I know of at least 2 guides myself who catch up there and just stay quiet.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Staying quiet on the internet might be considered a sign of being less than helpful by some...but to others... it can seem like being very considerate and intelligent. 

PM sent of a very considerate, intelligent and helpful guide on the north end.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I know of at least 2 guides myself who catch up there and just stay quiet.





Meadowlark said:


> Staying quiet on the internet might be considered a sign of being less than helpful by some...but to others... it can seem like being very considerate and intelligent.
> 
> PM sent of a very considerate, intelligent and helpful guide on the north end.


I definitely did not mean my post in a derogatory way. 
In my opinion, their clients get a higher quality experience without a circus following the boat. Sure, I love to catch fish, but I enjoy getting out and feeling a little solitude. I respect and admire their ability and values.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for your replies.
I will be hiring a guide soon.
Anyone here want to go with me and share the costs?

Thanks


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd be happy to split a trip with you...with a certain guide....but travelling to Mexico this month and Alaska next month on fishing trips so availability is limited.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I consider Onalaska mid lake and it is great fishing for EVERYTHING. Whites/Stripers/Catfish you name it you are close. You are less than 10 minutes from the 190 roadbed , dove island, indian hills, 5 fingers plus several un named humps that are close to the 190 bridge. If you want to learn your way around above 190 I'd contact Get the Net guide service(Simon Casper) or Davids Guide Service both have been north end guys for years. I fish mid lake often, first time I'm by myself I'll holler at ya.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry it's palmetto guide service, not David's. The guy that runs it is named David.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

DJ, I will split a trip with you if you get one booked for a weekend (or a Monday) and if the trip is north of the new 190 bridge. I don't need any help south of 190!

My weekends can be hit and miss, so if you come up with a few dates, let me know quickly so I can check my schedule.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

GT11 said:


> DJ, I will split a trip with you if you get one booked for a weekend (or a Monday) and if the trip is north of the new 190 bridge. I don't need any help south of 190!
> 
> My weekends can be hit and miss, so if you come up with a few dates, let me know quickly so I can check my schedule.


 I will certainly let you know when I decide I can go. I'm trying to get my BIL to go with us.
I'm really looking to fish the area south of the 190 bridge. Maybe I need to go with you!

Thanks


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

DJ I'm across the bridge from you north of 190. I'm usually up there every other weekend. Your always welcome to fish with me. Always looking for someone to go with me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

DJ,you are welcome to ride along one weekend, however you will be sworn to secrecy concerning the spots!!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey guys. I haven't been on Livingston in almost 20 years. Meeting for a bday party right at the 190 bridge and wanted to fish some. I'm a saltwater guy so bringing my flats boat. How is the debris right now (kids may want to tube)? Any tips for finding fish this weekend (feel free to PM) (I don't fish Livingston and will likely go for this bday party only every other year)?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

There is a lot of trash still floating around the 190 area be careful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

People ski/tube along the causeway at the bridge, just survey for floaters first. The key to catching whites is clear water right now and there isn't any clear water by the bridge. You would have to make the run over to Kickapoo to find nice water. You may want to try catfish by the bridge. They don't mind the muddy water.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

The fish are at the North End everybody!!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Well now we are actually over by the 356 bridge. Is that area messed up from the runoff?


----------

